# Netbeans Gui erstellen



## Isa90 (18. Feb 2014)

Hallo!
Und zwar habe ich grade Grundlageninformatik in der Uni, was so auch ganz easy ist. Die Aufgabenblätter habe ich immer ganz gut hinbekommen. Ich hab bloß immer alles mit Eclipse gemacht und in der Klausur müssen wir mit Netbeans arbeiten. Und ich komme absolut nicht mit dem Gui-Builder klar. Einen Taschenrechner habe ich schon implementiert, aber da hört es dann auch schon auf. Ich will mir hier keine Lösungen für Aufgaben erschleichen, es ist reine Klausurvorbereitung und durch ausprobieren bin ich nicht sehr weit gekommen. Kann vielleicht jemand mit mir ein Aufgabenblatt durchgehen, ich glaub es ist nicht wirklich schwer, man muss es bloß mal gesehen haben!
Lieben Gruß


----------



## Machareder (18. Feb 2014)

dass schoneinmal angeschaut?
http://www.aplu.ch/home/download/nbgui.pdf
http://web.wara.de/~mertens/it/material/abNetbeansGuiNB6.pdf


----------

